# when does turkey season open in georgia



## david w. (Nov 28, 2009)

this is my second year last season i got a good bird and im ready this year i want to get me one mounted.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 28, 2009)

GA's turkey season dates are March 20th to May 15th, 2010.


Hunting Season Dates and Limits for 2009-2010:

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/documentdetail.aspx?docid=606&pageid=1&category=hunting

OR

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/Asse...ations/2009-2010 Quick Reference Big Game.pdf 


Hope this helps.


----------



## david w. (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks alot it sure does


----------



## Gadget (Nov 29, 2009)

2005...........26
2006...........25
2007...........24
2008...........22
2009...........21
2010...........20
2011...........26
2012...........24
2013...........23
2014...........22
2015...........21
2016...........26
2017...........25
2018...........24
2019...........23
2020...........21
2021...........20
2022...........26



BTW................ March 20th is the earliest possible opening for the Ga Turkey Season.......... which is this year!!!.....   AND......... as you can see won't occur again until the year 2021.


----------



## sman (Nov 30, 2009)

may i add, not soon enough.

I NEED REDEMPTION!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Dec 1, 2009)

"not soon enough."

Understatement!!


----------

